# Are you excited about the IPhone 5 release?



## clivebuckwheat (Sep 26, 2010)

All signs on the web point to an announcement made at the October 5th Apple KeyNote.

What are you hoping for?


----------



## MacUnited (Nov 1, 2009)

I just want the iOS 5, and hopefully no new iPad to be announced this year!


----------



## lily18 (Oct 5, 2008)

Just iOS 5 here, and the hope that it works smoothly on all devices, unlike the iOS4 debacle of last year. Needless to say I'll be waiting a few weeks before upgrading just to make sure there are no major bugs.


----------



## Chimpur (May 1, 2009)

I'll probably order one online. No lines, no time off work, unlocked... Manly because, well I can; and also I don't have much faith in everything from iOS 5 running 100% smoothly on my 3GS.


----------



## clivebuckwheat (Sep 26, 2010)

I hope the screen is as big as the HTC HD2.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2011)

No, not really. I think that's true of a lot of people this time around. There's no realy "must have's" that I can think of that my iPhone4 doesn't already do for me. Looking forward to iOS5 but as far as hardware goes I think I'm good for a while yet  I think iPhone5 (or 4S or whatever) might be the "skip" cycle again for a lot of people.


----------



## imnothng (Sep 12, 2009)

I am, but only because it's time for an upgrade. I still have a 3G and this bloody thing is so slow.


----------



## Limit77 (Oct 6, 2010)

Yes,.. since my iP4 screen cracked, ..was fixed,..and cracked again.
Looking forward to getting one straight from Apple unlocked, since Telus STILL doesn't offer even a paid unlock.

brutal


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

mguertin said:


> no, not really. I think that's true of a lot of people this time around. There's no realy "must have's" that i can think of that my iphone4 doesn't already do for me. Looking forward to ios5 but as far as hardware goes i think i'm good for a while yet  i think iphone5 (or 4s or whatever) might be the "skip" cycle again for a lot of people.


+1


----------



## psycosis (Mar 29, 2005)

I will switch back to the iphone as soon as it has a 4 inch screen and speech to text anywhere.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

imnothng said:


> I am, but only because it's time for an upgrade. I still have a 3G and this bloody thing is so slow.


+1; .. 

I don't think my 3GS is slow, but it's pretty worn down and outdated, so it's time for an upgrade.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

My iPhone 4 will last me for a long while before I am forced to upgrade. It does everything I ever need.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

for sure. i'll be sitting at my desk streaming it somehow (I hope).


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I just want to be able to play my games through my Apple TV to my T.V. from my iPhone,
Here's hoping that that ability will be able to happen soon.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

psycosis said:


> I will switch back to the iphone as soon as it has a 4 inch screen and speech to text anywhere.


The size of the iPhone is perfect IMHO. if you want a TV in your pocket by a TV.

The speech to text is coming.


----------



## psycosis (Mar 29, 2005)

Joker Eh said:


> The size of the iPhone is perfect IMHO. if you want a TV in your pocket by a TV.
> 
> The speech to text is coming.


I am curious if you have tried a 4 inch device? I have found that is the prefect size screen without making the device to big... at least for my hands.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

psycosis said:


> I am curious if you have tried a 4 inch device? I have found that is the prefect size screen without making the device to big... at least for my hands.


Yes I have, to big, again just mho.


----------



## cdncableguy (Nov 4, 2007)

It might be time for me to switch to the iphone again. Had a 1st gen one and hated the signal quality. Hopefully the 5 is better than the previous gens. That is what would bring me back to Apple


----------



## kramer15 (Apr 8, 2009)

psycosis said:


> I will switch back to the iphone as soon as it has a 4 inch screen and speech to text anywhere.


Im thinking of picking up Samsung Galaxy s2 if the new iPhone does not get a bigger screen. If they waited 16 months for a minor updates there will be a ton of disappointed people.


----------



## daniels (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm keeping my iPhone 4, I just want iOS 5 already..


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Let's talk, iPhone. I'm stoked!


----------



## bhaskar (Sep 29, 2011)

iPhone 4 had very few minor advantages over the 3GS (except the front camera) so I waited for the next release and stuck with my 3GS... Waiting for the new iPhone, it better be worth the wait.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

bhaskar said:


> iPhone 4 had very few minor advantages over the 3GS (except the front camera) so I waited for the next release and stuck with my 3GS... Waiting for the new iPhone, it better be worth the wait.


Oh, really? My iPhone 4 runs circles around my old 3GS speed wise. You obviously have never had the opportunity to compare the two. And about that screen in the 3GS, dull or what compared to the retina in the 4? Some days I wonder about people who post without ever experiencing the difference in the advancements, one over the other. From my point of view, I will skip the 5 and wait another upgrade to the 6, because I am not convinced the latest version is worth my while this time. Or course, I could be wrong, but then again I have not had the opportunity to compare the two. See what I mean?


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

bhaskar said:


> iPhone 4 had very few minor advantages over the 3GS (except the front camera) so I waited for the next release and stuck with my 3GS... Waiting for the new iPhone, it better be worth the wait.


minor advantages? you smoking the green funny stuff? 

You must be talking about the differences of the 3G and the 3GS.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

^

This


----------



## slipstream (May 9, 2011)

Not excited, but looking forward to first iPhone, to round out switch to all-Apple so I can simplify that bit of my life. Having problems syncing blackberry with iMac, but iMac and iPad are happy. Trying to decide between owning outright and bell contract. Obviously cheaper at beginning, but less flexibility in email provider over next 2-3 years. Thoughts?


----------



## Dr T (May 16, 2009)

V
;1132033 said:


> All signs on the web point to an announcement made at the October 5th Apple KeyNote.
> 
> Q: What are you hoping for?


A: Nothing at all. I would like to keep using the gadgets I have for a while. I do not want to keeps spending money on stuff I f do not really need.


----------



## lnorman (Nov 12, 2007)

fjnmusic said:


> Let's talk, iPhone. I'm stoked!


C'mon look at your quote. If you're enough of a Belushi fan to use it, get the right movie.
It's Animal House not 1941. Change it or lets argue about it, but don't just leave it there.


----------



## iheartmac (Jan 5, 2006)

Maybe I'm reading too much into it but I think the fact the this thing starts at 10am instead of the usual 11am PST is somehow significant. More time to announce more cool stuff or earlier announcement to have more time in the day to start rolling things out or something....


----------



## Funk (Aug 4, 2010)

I thought 10 am was the normal time for their keynotes. 
I just hope it's not just a minor update all the rumors are for just a 4S which doesn't make sense with iOS 5, you figure they would keep it in line with each other. Who knows apple has kept the rumors to just that rumors. 16 months is a long time to wait for a minor update. I guess we will all know soon enough.


----------



## jhuynh (Mar 21, 2011)

Funk said:


> I thought 10 am was the normal time for their keynotes.
> I just hope it's not just a minor update all the rumors are for just a 4S which doesn't make sense with iOS 5, you figure they would keep it in line with each other. Who knows apple has kept the rumors to just that rumors. 16 months is a long time to wait for a minor update. I guess we will all know soon enough.


Yeah 10am is their normal time for the keynotes. I hope they don't invite a million devs to demo their apps like at some of their other keynotes. It just makes things drag along.


----------



## Tech Elementz (Mar 15, 2011)

jhuynh said:


> Yeah 10am is their normal time for the keynotes. I hope they don't invite a million devs to demo their apps like at some of their other keynotes. It just makes things drag along.


This is usually done when in iOS keynotes. I assume the only thing there going to talk about is the new iPhone and show off some of the new features and hardware. The thing I want to see is the new "updated" Voice Control.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

lnorman said:


> C'mon look at your quote. If you're enough of a Belushi fan to use it, get the right movie.
> It's Animal House not 1941. Change it or lets argue about it, but don't just leave it there.


I dunno, man. I've had that quote for a while. I didn't just pick it to go with this thread. I guess happiness is not a state you want to be in all the time.


----------



## Tech Elementz (Mar 15, 2011)

*Apple will NOT stream tomorrow’s iPhone event *



9 to 5 Mac said:


> In case there was any question, we’ve heard directly from Apple PR that there won’t be a webcast of Apple’s iPhone launch event. Last Year’s September event was live streamed but for unspecified reasons, Apple has chosen to keep this one off the airwaves. They will provide a live closed feed to the UK for European journalists however.
> 
> We’ll still be covering the event as it unfolds so make sure to stop by at 10am PT, 1pm ET or your local varient.


Apple will NOT stream tomorrow’s iPhone event | 9to5Mac | Apple Intelligence


----------



## lnorman (Nov 12, 2007)

fjnmusic said:


> I dunno, man. I've had that quote for a while. I didn't just pick it to go with this thread. I guess happiness is not a state you want to be in all the time.


I know it's been there awhile, I mentioned it once before. Is it that you still think this line is in that movie, or that you know it's wrong, but like it anyway, or that you just don't care whether it's right or wrong?


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

lnorman said:


> I know it's been there awhile, I mentioned it once before. Is it that you still think this line is in that movie, or that you know it's wrong, but like it anyway, or that you just don't care whether it's right or wrong?


I'm gonna go with "yes."


----------



## lnorman (Nov 12, 2007)

Just when I was beginning to wonder if I had ever made any difference in this world...


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

fjnmusic said:


> I'm gonna go with "yes."


This is why I have signatures turned off in my prefs  Whatever makes you happy, flying spaghetti monsters and all


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

I just want them to release iOS5 today officially.


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

*no iphone 5*

Sorry, but its a iOS and iPhone 4S party today. No iPhone 5. 

iPhone 5 will come early next year with LTE/WiMax


----------



## iheartmac (Jan 5, 2006)

psxp said:


> Sorry, but its a iOS and iPhone 4S party today. No iPhone 5.
> 
> iPhone 5 will come early next year with LTE/WiMax


Yeah I don't want to believe it but Gizmodo made a good point in a post about what to expect today:

10% chance
• iPhone 5: Don't hold your breath for this one. Despite all the Chinese cases and all the rumors, there's not a single tangible evidence of the iPhone 5. None of the iPhones—or any other Apple product in history, for that matter—has reached the day before its announcement without a leak in the supply chain. Our bet is that the iPhone 4S is the next iPhone.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

clivebuckwheat said:


> All signs on the web point to an announcement made at the October 5th Apple KeyNote.
> 
> What are you hoping for?


an improved 3G network that works in Canada
could care less for a new iphone with features that are pointless when we have the worst network in the world.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2011)

macintosh doctor said:


> an improved 3G network that works in Canada
> could care less for a new iphone with features that are pointless when we have the worst network in the world.


You've obviously never been to San Francisco or New York if you think the 3G here is bad. Of course it's hard to know what network you're talking about as you have your location listed as 'o' ... I've seen all of Canada at one point or another but I don't remember that one.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)




----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

The Apple online store in the US and Canada is down right now.

hmmmm....


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

iheartmac said:


> Yeah I don't want to believe it but Gizmodo made a good point in a post about what to expect today:
> 
> 10% chance
> • iPhone 5: Don't hold your breath for this one. Despite all the Chinese cases and all the rumors, there's not a single tangible evidence of the iPhone 5. None of the iPhones—or any other Apple product in history, for that matter—has reached the day before its announcement without a leak in the supply chain. Our bet is that the iPhone 4S is the next iPhone.



ha!! I so totally called it!!! 
*iPhone 4S only *and no Iphone redesign. Ha! Hard Candy will have to dump their cases !! LOL!!

If anyone read this blogpost : Mulder vs. Scully | TiPb it so makes sense.


----------



## genexxa (Jun 10, 2006)

ooohhh well!! I guess I won't buy a new phone!


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Just like the Star Trek movies. The odd numbered ones stank, the even numbered ones were better
I guess Apple didn't want to do what Star Trek did and kept the new iPhone an even number.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

well that was a big MEH.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

groovetube said:


> well that was a big MEH.


Siri is impressive.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2011)

groovetube said:


> well that was a big MEH.


Agreed. 45 minutes before they got to the good stuff.

There are some interesting new things, but not enough to make me want to dump my iPhone 4 and extend my Robbers contract AGAIN.


----------



## harzack86 (Jan 30, 2005)

Its so funny to see so many people building so high expectations and then get disappointed when what was not promised didn't happen... I for one, am very happy that my 14 months old phone is not completely obsolete yet, as it will get a new OS with tons of awesome features.
This is what I like and will focus on


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Apple website is up
Pre-order starting October 7 for delivery beginning October 14.
From $649.00. Ships with iOS 5


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 21, 2004)

I was excited for 30 minutes or so. Now that it's becoming clear that Siri isn't available to us, I'm disappointed.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Stephanie said:


> I was excited for 30 minutes or so. Now that it's becoming clear that Siri isn't available to us, I'm disappointed.


Oh well,
Guess I'll be honking my horn at those texting iPhone users on our Canadian roads for awhile to come.

I wonder if it's available for Android users?


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

I knew if they really were going to do the whole '4S' thing, that it'd only have a new processor and camera... so I'm not in the least surprised in this announced. I am however disappointed they didn't reduce the price of the unlocked ones... I was hoping they'd drop the price to $599.

I'm going to pick up a 16GB White iPhone 4 today for $400 (used) and be happy with it knowing there's really nothing much better for me in the 4S.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

well that really sucks regarding Siri. Honestly - I can understand the location based traffic information being isolated to the US, but I can't understand why the rest is a no go.

I wonder if this is a temporary or permanent thing?

I'm wanting to upgrade and not having Siri would be a deterrent. I just think the 3 together (processor, camera and Siri) make it worth while, but not just 2 considering Siri has potential.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

No mention of the antenna issue in the keynote. Have they fixed it? The metal band looks identical.


----------



##  Dumpling (May 28, 2010)

I am not surprised at the lack of a redesign at all. The iPhone 4 is the best looking phone out there. The disappointment comes in pricing. The 3GS still available at $375. Seriously Apple. Why not slot the iP4 there and drop the iP4S prices by $100 across the board. Why wait 16 months too. Seems pointless if your killer feature is still beta and not available everywhere. Then there is the iPod Touch with the A4 still. You tout it as the the most successful portable gaming device yet you leave out the graphics upgrade it deserves to get the best upcoming games? Arrogant and pointless. Next year will be better and looks like another year of waiting for me.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

> Apple has built significant antenna upgrades into the iPhone 4S, saying in the press release announcing the phone that it is the first phone to intelligently switch between two antennas to send and receive. We spoke to Spencer Webb, owner of AntennaSys, about the antenna history of the iPhones. He wrote extensively about the AntennaGate issues with the original iPhone 4 last year.
> 
> "With the iPhone 4," Webb explained, around the steel band "we had one cell antenna at the bottom. On the top, we had another antenna for GPS and Wi-Fi." This turned into Antennagate.
> 
> ...


iPhone 4S Includes Significant Antenna Upgrades


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

 Dumpling;1134343 said:


> I am not surprised at the lack of a redesign at all. The iPhone 4 is the best looking phone out there. The disappointment comes in pricing. The 3GS still available at $375. Seriously Apple. Why not slot the iP4 there and drop the iP4S prices by $100 across the board. Why wait 16 months too. Seems pointless if your killer feature is still beta and not available everywhere. Then there is the iPod Touch with the A4 still. You tout it as the the most successful portable gaming device yet you leave out the graphics upgrade it deserves to get the best upcoming games? Arrogant and pointless. Next year will be better and looks like another year of waiting for me.


I'll be waiting for the A5 iPod Touch,
Might just have to cave and buy an iPad 2 instead.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Ottawaman said:


> iPhone 4S Includes Significant Antenna Upgrades


Time will tell... I'm not convinced.

They still have pictures of a hand holding the iPhone in the way it causes the dropped signal.

It was more than just covering up two antennas... you could simply place a finger over the black band thus connecting the top and bottom metal parts which is what causes the signal to drop... but they had to put their media spin on it and say, "sure, if you cover up the antenna with your hand your signal is going to drop" and people ate it up.... they never acknowledged there was a FLAW in the design itself.

I'll still pick up an iPhone 4, since I've already owned one and lived with the annoyance, but it'd be nice if they actually addressed the specific issue of touching both metal parts at the same time, and not just blaming it on the user.

We'll see if placing the antennas in difference spots and allowing switching will work... sounds plausible.. and I'm sure their engineers know what they're doing....... this time.......


----------



## janjensen (Oct 5, 2011)

where is the iphone 5?


----------



## genexxa (Jun 10, 2006)

janjensen said:


> where is the iphone 5?


Nowhere


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

clivebuckwheat said:


> Are you excited about the IPhone 5 release?


After hearing about the iPhone 4 S, I'd say yes. Yes, I'm excited about the iPhone 5 release (how much better can it be?).


----------



## Funk (Aug 4, 2010)

I read about Siri not being available in Canada on this forum. I cant find any information to confirm or deny. Does anyone have credible sources??


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 21, 2004)

Funk said:


> I read about Siri not being available in Canada on this forum. I cant find any information to confirm or deny. Does anyone have credible sources??


The only official thing I'm aware of is that the word Siri does not appear anywhere on the Apple.ca website. 

I'll wait till Oct. 14th and see if any Canadians report being able to use it.

Cheers!

-Stephanie


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Lawrence said:


> I'll be waiting for the A5 iPod Touch,
> Might just have to cave and buy an iPad 2 instead.


By this point, unless you need it for Christmas, I'd wait for the iPad 3 in the spring. But that's just me (and I know you can wait forever for the "next best thing", but I feel like we're late enough in the iPad 2's release schedule to wait for the next one.



kloan said:


> Time will tell... I'm not convinced.
> 
> They still have pictures of a hand holding the iPhone in the way it causes the dropped signal.
> 
> ...


The Verizon iPhone already changed some of the breaks in the antenna, and with the new in/out automatic switching of the antennas, I think this should alleviate much of the issue (though I personally believe it was super-over-blown to begin with. I never had a problem with the antenna issue and I've had an iPhone 4 since launch day). 




Funk said:


> I read about Siri not being available in Canada on this forum. I cant find any information to confirm or deny. Does anyone have credible sources??


Jim Dalrymple at the Loop (a notoriously well-connected Apple insider) has said Siri will work in Canada. That's the best we've got so far till the 4S launches in a week.


----------

